# Same Day Visa Run To Hong Kong



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I think I am going to do my 16 month visa run to Hong Kong in February. Clark to Hong Kong on Tiger Airways, returning SAME DAY (actually arriving after midnight so technically next day).

Has anybody done a same day in/out of country to restart their tourist visa? If so, what was your experience?

I would get into Hong Kong at 0915 and depart at 2255. I will have the day to do some sightseeing so I will probably take the train into Kowloon. I have not been to Hong Kong since the 90's. Any sights you can recommend?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think I am going to do my 16 month visa run to Hong Kong in February. Clark to Hong Kong on Tiger Airways, returning SAME DAY (actually arriving after midnight so technically next day).
> 
> Has anybody done a same day in/out of country to restart their tourist visa? If so, what was your experience?
> 
> I would get into Hong Kong at 0915 and depart at 2255. I will have the day to do some sightseeing so I will probably take the train into Kowloon. I have not been to Hong Kong since the 90's. Any sights you can recommend?


I haven't done same day but hace done weekend trips (twice Hong Kong, once Macau and once Bangkok) with my wife to renew my balikbayan status.
Kowloon is great for shopping. Mainly hit Disney Land over on Lantu (has its own station on the train system) and Stanley Market (taxi or bus). Wife and son were mainly interested in Disney other than time in the Kowloon markets!


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

What is the trip worth all up?

Go to the Peaks i think it is called real high mountain almost up the the could s depending on the weather..


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I decided against the same day trip and booked on Cebu Pacific for a 2 night trip.

I will stay in Kowloon or Central and would like to find a nice and reasonable hotel near a station of the express train to the airport. Any ideas? On Agoda it looks like there are a lot of well reviewed hotels in the $70-90 USD range but I haven't looked at locations yet.


----------

